# Waterfest 2011: Audi Perspective



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Like a finely cut stone, there are many facets of the Audi enthusiast world. While some owners may prefer to live their life lap by lap on a closed course, others may prefer the soft grass of a concours or to talk tire experience over a café latte parked at a fill-in-the-location Cars and Coffee. For the younger side of the demographic, those perhaps with performance, style and partying set as top priorities, large summer enthusiast events like Waterfest are not to be missed.

Begun as a Volkswagen show originally intended to branch out from the air-cooled set and thus the name ‘Water’, New Jersey’s Waterfest has become the largest show of its kind in the USA for Volkswagen and Audi enthusiasts... to the tune of 21,000 fans over the two-day event. And while some may write it off as just a bunch of GTIs in a parking lot, we’d point out that so too was Worthersee in the beginning whereas now Audi itself builds concept cars specifically to introduce at that Austrian tuning event. There’s a reason Audi has a younger demographic than any of its rivals and when you attend a show like Waterfest it quickly becomes apparent why this is so.

* Full Story *


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Nice write up and pictures as well.

I saw this guy walking around and got a kick out of his necklace:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

That necklace was fantastic wasn't it?


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> That necklace was fantastic wasn't it?


Indeed. 

It inspired me for the next big event.


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks for the sympathy blurb.

Even though I'm 99% sure we (george and I) have had a full blown conversation via PM when I was in the process of rebuilding everything.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Hey Cort, I remember you had big plans for it and saw it (likely have pics of it) at some other show when it had the steelies. Looked good. Too bad we never got a closer look. I'm going to try to meet up with the owner at some point this fall and shoot the car alongside her A3. Should make for a cool feature.

What are you driving nowadays? Please don't tell me you're importing an RS 3.  I'll be very jealous if that's the case.


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Hey Cort, I remember you had big plans for it and saw it (likely have pics of it) at some other show when it had the steelies. Looked good.
> 
> What are you driving nowadays? Please don't tell me you're importing an RS 3.  I'll be very jealous if that's the case.


Thanks, I did take it to a few shows with the steelies. The major ones were Southern Worthersee last year, and then H2o International as well. This was the day I sold it at h2o.










He's changed it up quite a bit, but I love his direction and his OEM plus attitude. 



[email protected] said:


> What are you driving nowadays? Please don't tell me you're importing an RS 3.  I'll be very jealous if that's the case.


No, I'm not budgeted right now for an RS3, although I have been eyeballing other cars that I'm pretty sure I could get. The new scirocco really gets my attention alot.

But to answer your question, I'm driving a cabrio, which I've changed from this...










and a set of these










changed it up like so...










worked with my man Drew Dorbritz to create this in my trunk










Which has lead to an end result of this


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

nice cab.


----------

